
CNSA Suite and Quantum Computing FAQ - ghosh
https://www.iad.gov/iad/library/ia-guidance/ia-solutions-for-classified/algorithm-guidance/cnsa-suite-and-quantum-computing-faq.cfm
======
brudgers
Direct link to document:
[https://www.iad.gov/iad/customcf/openAttachment.cfm?FilePath...](https://www.iad.gov/iad/customcf/openAttachment.cfm?FilePath=/iad/library/ia-
guidance/ia-solutions-for-classified/algorithm-
guidance/assets/public/upload/CNSA-Suite-and-Quantum-Computing-
FAQ.pdf&WpKes=aF6woL7fQp3dJiJqYkbasXpXL4gXG2nxRaMJFW)

